# Sawyer Polecats



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

They are Sawyer's economic choice of their oars which means they are about the same in performance as the Cataract. They flex about the same, quality is similar, but they have a wood handle. You can use all the same interchangeable blades as well, but the Sawyer blades hold up better than Carlisle or Cataract blades. They are also made in the USA.


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

I have the 9' counter balanced and rope wrapped. I like them a lot. One thing I noticed is the grips are bigger then the Cataracts which is fine for me. My girl friend thinks they feel a little too big.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We are happy selling these as a great step-up from an economy oar shaft (Carlisles). We've been selling the heck out of them all summer, and haven't had any complaints, esp. for the price. It's true the blades are interchangeable, and we've definitely seen the Sawyer blades holding up better than Cataracts. Check out what we have at Riverboat Works, Specializing in New and Used Rafts and Catarafts and Custom Built Frames


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

polecats can't hold a candle to the cataract. I have seen polecats snap like twigs where a cataract will just bounce right back.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I only have experience with Cataract SGX shafts with Magnum blades. They were my step-up from Carlisles. I bought them used and had to put the cash is the sellers face before he would part with them. I love them and don't feel a bit guilty. I might consider rope wrapped Polecats for a dory of fishing raft, but they wouldn't look right on Supercat.


----------



## Dave P (Mar 4, 2010)

These would probably be the best bang for the buck oars. I bought three last year and am very pleased. I could have bought the cataracts and probably be just as happy if not more. These were my "step up" oars from carlisle, and I got a killer off season deal on all three (about $360 for all three), So far no regrets, very tough. I put a carlisle 8" outfitter blade on them and caught a rock, bent and ruined the blade but oar came out unscathed. Either stick with the duramax blade or upgrade to a higher quality sawyer or cat blade.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

ps. the cataract blades suck. see my previous rants. I actually have sawyer pro v blades on cataract shafts.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Riverboat Works said:


> We are happy selling these as a great step-up from an economy oar shaft (Carlisles). We've been selling the heck out of them all summer, and haven't had any complaints, esp. for the price. It's true the blades are interchangeable, and we've definitely seen the Sawyer blades holding up better than Cataracts. Check out what we have at Riverboat Works, Specializing in New and Used Rafts and Catarafts and Custom Built Frames



9 posts so far, all of em spam. 

I've got an itchy rash on my taint. Does Riverboat works have a link for that too?


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Have had mine for about 4 years, with about 200 days on them so far. The wood on one of the handles has started to split apart, no big deal as this is replacable. One of the shafts developed a crack, well more of a delamination (kind of) hard to discribe... but a little J.B. weld and I've not had a problem for 2 years on it. Overall I've been very happy with them. Love the price, I think I paid around $110 a piece with blades. Love the counter balance, its like power steering. Wish they would make different colors (only 2 choices) I have the black ones and if I ever lose them they would be tuff to see in the water.

Happy floating


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

mania said:


> ps. the cataract blades suck. see my previous rants. I actually have sawyer pro v blades on cataract shafts.


I was leery, largely based on your posts Mania, when I was looking at getting the Cataract blades in May. I needed a floating blade since my new posi-locker oarlocks let the blade dive to vertical, not good in shallow rocky rivers. Instead of trying some cobble-together solution to put a stop on the locks, or floats on the end of the oar, I dropped the cash and bought the Magnums. I beat the crap out of them this spring, hit lots of rocks and they've held up fine. Quite a few other catboaters I know use them, including on steep creeky technical Class V stuff. Perhaps they had some bad product runs in the past? Yes some do get shark bites, so they aren't without failure. But what isn't going to fail sometimes with the crap some people put these through, certainly not the typical whitewater user?

P.S. I was told this spring that the Razor's are not actually rated for whitewater, they're considered a fishing blade, FWIW.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> 9 posts so far, all of em spam. I've got an itchy rash on my taint.


Would that be your neck or sternum, I'm not sure from your avatar 

I agree, buy an ad, become a partner!


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

"I actually have sawyer pro v blades on cataract shafts."

How'd you do that?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Droboat said:


> "I actually have sawyer pro v blades on cataract shafts."
> 
> How'd you do that?


they make a version that fits standard shafts.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

Will keep an eye out for a set.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Sawyer blade on a Cataract shaft is my favorite. Polecats are better than carlisles but odds are most shovel handles are too. I know people with cataracts that are pushing 10 years old, and while looking rough they work well and get abused frequently. I hate to jinx myself, but I have yet to break a cataract, and not for lack of trying. In the defense of the polecats the counter balance is nice in big deep rivers, counterbalanced oars scare me in rocky fast and shallow rivers, getting hit in the face with an oar holding a few extra pounds of lead sucks.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dgosn said:


> counterbalanced oars scare me in rocky fast and shallow rivers, getting hit in the face with an oar holding a few extra pounds of lead sucks.


They also suck in a flip when they dive into the rocks and jam.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

mgpaddler said:


> They are Sawyer's economic choice of their oars which means they are about the same in performance as the Cataract. They flex about the same, quality is similar, but they have a wood handle.


Cataracts can be ordered with a wooden handle. I purchased a set last summer.



lhowemt said:


> P.S. I was told this spring that the Razor's are not actually rated for whitewater, they're considered a fishing blade, FWIW.


I am not sure what you mean by a "fishing blade". I ran a Razor up against the wall in Mule Creek on the Rogue and bent it severally. It snapped right back with no damage. They are one tough blade and very light.


----------

